# Filckr photo set: Mantis vs Spider in the wild



## Velz (Dec 21, 2008)

http://flickr.com/photos/boiani/sets/72157...2307646/detail/


----------



## revmdn (Dec 21, 2008)

Way cool! B)


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2008)

Cool set. Go mantis.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice... B)


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 22, 2008)

vaary niiice  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shorty (Dec 22, 2008)

What a killer predator it is to pull a spider out of it's web and eat it alive! Very cool pics. Thanks.


----------



## nasty bugger (Dec 22, 2008)

Anybody have money on that fight... ?

Woulda liked to see it in real time, but thanks for sharing.

Anyone notice if don king was lurking and watching that fight. I thought I say a bit of funky hair in the background...


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2008)

That's like bringing a knife to a gun fight and winning. Great shots man.


----------



## spawn (Dec 28, 2008)

Sweet series of photos! It's great!


----------



## Maikip (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty freaking cool. I like the perspective in the second shot.


----------

